# New bees



## oats (Mar 4, 2008)

This is my first attempt at beekeeping and I am worried. I just picked up two packages of bees on April 9th and installed them into the hives. One hives looks like it is doing well. The other I am concerned about. The bees are hanging on the outside of the hive, rather than staying inside. Is this normal? Is there something I should do?

The hives are only a few feet apart. Am I confusing them by having them too close together?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

A picture would be very helpful. Are they all hanging out on the outside of the hive all the time? Is there any activity inside of the hive? Did they release the queen from her cage and is she laying?

Contacting a local beekeeper for help and guidance would be a very good idea. I'm mentoring several new beekeepers in my area and I am delighted to do so. I'm sure most beekeepers feel the same.


----------



## oats (Mar 4, 2008)

I checked on my bees this morning before work. The queens are still in their cages. More of the bees have moved inside the hive. Only a few clusters were still on the outside. It rained last night and I think maybe they moved in for shelter. Unfortunately, many have died in the transition to the new hives.

I have checked into joining a local club. They meet in early May. Here in PA, we are required to register with the state. They send agents out to monitor and assist. I just want to keep my girls alive until I can get some help : )

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## xbeeman412 (May 10, 2002)

I doubt the rain did any harm to the cluster on the front of the hive. Its been many years since I installed a package. At this point I wouldn't be to worried.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If it has been more than 4 days you should remove the candy from the queen cages and allow them to get to work laying. That in turn will get the girls working gathering pollen and nectar soon when the trees and flowers start blooming.

 Al


----------



## Earthling (Mar 6, 2014)

What was your method of installing them? Did you shake them in or did you put the queen cage in the hive and wait for the bees to march or fly in? Sometimes the latter method results in what you've described. Better to shake in my opinion.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Did you take the cork off your queen cage? Is there candy inside of the queen cage? if so did you pierce it with a pin or something to help them along getting her out. If there is not candy in the queen cage take the cork out and put a mini marshmallow in hole. Were there some bees in the hive tending to the queen??


----------



## oats (Mar 4, 2008)

I shook them in when installing. 

I did go out and pierce the candy to help get the queen out. I think that helped a lot.

I also discovered that I didn't have the hive put together correctly. I'm using tray feeders with floats. I had the inner cover on before the feeder tray. 

Now that I've made those corrections, the bees seem to be much happier. I checked on them early this evening and there was lots of activity. They are going in and out of the hive now instead of hanging on the outside.

Thanks so much to everyone who advised me!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This is my method for installing packages.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/beekeeping/118072-gentel-package-install.html

I also *do not* punch a hole in the candy plug, just make sure the cork is removed. I will manual release a queen that is still in the cage 4 or 5 days after she was installed.
Some times the queen hasn't been in the package as long as you may think.

 Al


----------



## oats (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Al,

I like your installation method! As a novice, I had some difficulty "hearding" 20,000 bees into that little wooden box. The videos make things look easy. I thought, "I got this." Then when I actually had to DO it, I wasn't quite so confident.

I made a few adjustments yesterday and checked on my hives again this morning. What a difference! They are so much more active and just seem happier. They are drawing comb all over the place, which may not be a good thing? I'm just glad they look so much better.

I am still having some difficulty getting the outer cover back on without crushing any bees. I think I have them all brushed off, then I hear that crunch as I slower lower the cover. I HATE that sound. Any tips on that?

Thanks,

Oats


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I kind of gently bump the cover up and down a couple of times to get the bees to move out of the way. Hard to explain in writing. Guess I need to make some videos.

If they are really running up onto the edge of the hive give them a little puff of smoke to get them moving.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Once the inter cover is on I no longer seem to have bees where the outer cover crushes them. I tend to slide the inter cover on stopping at the last minute to use the bee brush to clear the last little bit.

 Al


----------



## Earthling (Mar 6, 2014)

oats said:


> I am still having some difficulty getting the outer cover back on without crushing any bees. I think I have them all brushed off, then I hear that crunch as I slower lower the cover. I HATE that sound. Any tips on that?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Oats


Place the cover on kitty-corner, then rotate it around slowly as the bees move out of the way. Same thing for replacing the boxes.


----------



## oats (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions!

I think one of the problems is that I ordered the cute cottage style outer covers, which weigh 15 lbs. The extra lbs. make it more difficult for this...ahem..."middle-aged lady" to manage with much speed and finesse. I may just suck-up the financial loss and order the 6 lb., more manageable, covers.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Those covers are heavy! However Alleyyooper is correct....once you have the inner cover on there shouldn't be any bees to be smashed.


----------

